
Kid from Uganda creates app the replaces ATMs - akyewalabye
https://www.qappgo.com
======
just_myles
"Q:Is it safe? A:Yes, very. Qapp uses two-step verification within the app as
well as advanced SSL encryption technology to keep you safe from attackers."

I don't think they mean from hackers. I think they mean in the day-to-day
interactions with people (You never know who you are interacting with.) I
think this is a really cool idea and has a lot of potential.

